# Wood and Recipe combinations



## jeffj (Oct 7, 2009)

I wanted to know some possible rub and wood combinations. I see that there is a apple rub on her that sounds good and it made me curious what wood I should use with it. I current only have hickory for wood selection. Do I need something different to go with the apple rub?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a list of wood for you. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439
You can try these and make your own conglution of what works with what.


----------

